# White King Pigeon looking for homw



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi! I have a rescued (wedding Release) White king pigeon and am will to ship. I believe it is a male, but not really sure. If your interested please contact me and I can also send you photos.

Thank you
Cheryl 
Pacifica, CA


----------



## thrinath (Aug 30, 2009)

*adoption*

I Am Having Some Pigeons In My Home Past12 Years And Iam Interested In Looking Your Pigeon And I Can Make The Pigeon Good And Helathy If U Send That White King Pigeon


----------



## mich23 (Jan 20, 2010)

i will love it i have other pigeon i hae two. i will make it happy and healthy


----------

